# Dying your dog?!



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

Meet the Tiger Dog: Chinese owners dye pets to look like wild animals | Mail Online

This just is... so messed up, I can't even begin to say!


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

Some breeders dye their dogs.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

PPl have been dying Poodles for years!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

People do it all the time...I dont agree with it and think that they should let the dogs be themselves. I wonder if this damages their coats....my hair is damaged from dying for a good 3 months every time I dye it.

Again, dont agree, but i must say that those dogs looked exactly like little pandas.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't agree with it, and I would never let anyone dye our maltese/bichon frise mix(he is white). When my mom dyes her hair, it feels so unhealthy and damaged afterwards.

I do think that it looks really cool, though. The chow chow's look exactly like panda bears. And the puppies, were absolutely adorable.


----------



## scottmac019 (Apr 5, 2010)

That Tiger Retriever looks pretty cool....imagine walking down the street with him....people will be running for the hills....LOL


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This morning they had a segment on THE TODAY show about this. Most of the time when I read about dying animals they say that vegetable dye is used ... I wonder if the ones in the pictures were using this type or the harsh dye used for human hair.

This isn't my cup of tea, I can't imagine dying Faith green for St. Patricks Day, or Mac red for Christmas ... I just don't feel it's right.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good grief that is pathetic. Hopefully the dogs aren't quite smart enough to know how stupid they look.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I cant begin to imagine why anyone would do this? What next???? At the dog beach there is a little shitzu type thing that has its tailed dyed purple? What the????


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

When I was a kid, this woman owned a white GSD and she would dye it's hair all sorts of funky colours. I thought it was cute at the time. I don't see it as being cruel, as long as the dye doesn't hurt the dog.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I dyed Max's hair a sort of madras plaid just this morning and it looks smashing on him!!! 
Just kidding!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

The dye they use for this kind of stuff IS vegetable dye, and is harmless to the dog. Not at all like the potentially harmful chemicals used in human hair dye.

While its not my cup of tea, I see nothing wrong with it. Its not as if the dog gives a half crap about what color its coat is, and its certainly no worse than the silly hairdoos various breeds (poodles much?) receive regularly. 

I'm sure many owners would argue that this is just another way to spend time/bond with their dogs. I see no reason to judge them.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

atravis said:


> The dye they use for this kind of stuff IS vegetable dye, and is harmless to the dog. Not at all like the potentially harmful chemicals used in human hair dye.
> 
> While its not my cup of tea, I see nothing wrong with it. Its not as if the dog gives a half crap about what color its coat is, and its certainly no worse than the silly hairdoos various breeds (poodles much?) receive regularly.
> 
> I'm sure many owners would argue that this is just another way to spend time/bond with their dogs. I see no reason to judge them.


Yeah, I agree... nothing I would ever do, but to each (and their dog) their own. Probably better than some of the silly clothes and such that sometimes get put on dogs.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Yup, if the dog is not being harmed, people can get over it imo. Some of them look really cute, hehe.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know...I think it's kind of interesting to see some of the creative grooming jobs that people do. Speaking of poodles...Check some of these out...I think the Camel and the Ninja Turtle are particularly good.

Creative Grooming


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's some more...I like the Buffalo. 

The poodles transformed into pandas, horses and even snails at 'creative grooming' dog shows | Mail Online


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I don't know...I think it's kind of interesting to see some of the creative grooming jobs that people do. Speaking of poodles...Check some of these out...I think the Camel and the Ninja Turtle are particularly good.
> 
> Creative Grooming


I lost it over the ninja turtle HAHAHHAHA. cute. as long as its safe and those dogs are lovin it, let it be.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

showshepherds4me said:


> Some breeders dye their dogs.


Yes they do! A well known breeder here in the US was censured last year for that very thing. And as I recall a dog being exhibited at the Sieger Show in Germany a year or two ago was dismissed when he was found to have a dyed coat. Pretty ridiculous when you think about it....
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Our yellow lab mix is going pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month (with kool-aid).
It's really simple to do, just wet their fur, rub in the powder and let dry.
I figure with the treatment our dogs get, being my personal clown occasionally is a small price for them to pay.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Dumb ?, but what happens if it rains? Does it run of? 



Jax's Mom said:


> Our yellow lab mix is going pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month (with kool-aid).
> It's really simple to do, just wet their fur, rub in the powder and let dry.
> I figure with the treatment our dogs get, being my personal clown occasionally is a small price for them to pay.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my god I love it. The tiger is really well done and the baby pandas really look like pandas. This can be done safely and naturally with henna and indigo, which are alternatives to chemical dying and it doesn't fade. 

I wish I could dye my dog, but he's black!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Dumb ?, but what happens if it rains? Does it run of?


You have bathe them after it dries LOL
It's semi permanent... I used to do it to my own hair all the time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it doesn't hurt the dog, what's so awful about it? There are pet safe dyes out there. 

I don't have a problem with it if someone wants to spend the time to do that (safely) and I'm sure the dog doesn't mind it any more than they'd mind a regular bath. 

Just because you or I or some people don't like how they look or think it's silly does not mean it shouldn't be done or is wrong.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I herd you can use food color and conditonr (sp?) I have a little white dog with a couple black patches. And I was thinking of dyeing him red or green. I think he would be so cute and people would be like wth was that. When he goes by lol. And it would be harmess too. He would turn white again after a while.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. But then, I would not dye my own hair either. 

I think the tiger looks pretty cool. The pandas are done well too. The buffalo is ok, but the steeler football player is really cool. I just do not understand why they have a muzzle. Is it to look like the face guard, or is it because the poodle is really a DAWG.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't do it (never even dyed my own hair) but I think they look adorable!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't see any difference in dying a dog or dressing them up. People dye their hair, what's the difference. I think it's silly but I don't have a particular problem with it.

DFrost


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

The only pants my shepherd wears are the ones he was born with. The poodles are less ridiculus than people walking their dogs in strollers, dressing them in rain coats and boots, and carrying them in their purse. At least the poodle art had a purpose.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not a fan of dressing up dogs either. It is rediculous. (The pup in my Avatar was dressed that way for the holloween party at the children's home, I brought Jenna, Babs, Cujo, and Harley (current name), all dressed like Browns Fans and it was a hit.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

showshepherds4me said:


> The only pants my shepherd wears are the ones he was born with. The poodles are less ridiculus than people walking their dogs in strollers, dressing them in rain coats and boots, and carrying them in their purse. At least the poodle art had a purpose.


Coats and boots have their uses. Some dogs can't handle cold temperatures without coats or sweaters on. Some dogs have coats that take hours and hours to dry if they get wet in the rain, or must be blow-dried (to prevent skin issues caused by wet conditions.) I know some Goldens who get horrible hot spots if they go swimming or out in the rain, because their fur takes so long to dry and those wet conditions are perfect for bacteria to grow.
Boots can protect a dog's feet from cold, ice, salt (if you live in a city like I do that over-salts in the winter) or hot pavement. If the choice is between putting a coat/boots on or not walking your dog (because it's too cold or the dog could damage their paws) I would rather someone buy a "ridiculous" coat or boots. 
Strollers have their uses too, if a dog is old or infirm and cannot walk (or can only walk short distances) they are a way to let the dog enjoy a walk or not be left out of activities. They can also be useful for socializing puppies while still protecting them when they are not yet vaccinated.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm actually thinking about buying a raincoat for my dog. The smell of wet dog makes me want to vomit.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The smell of wet dog could be rather overwhelming at my place. If I come home with a wet dog in the kennels, I bring them in and crate them with towels. Usually in time for bed they are dry.

I don't know, if the dog is clean, it usually does not smell too terribly bad just being wet. 

I would not put a rain coat on my dog and exercise them in it because I would think that it would make my dog too hot and uncomfortable. Usually, I just wait for the rain to stop to let them out.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

selzer said:


> I don't know, if the dog is clean, it usually does not smell too terribly bad just being wet.
> 
> I would not put a rain coat on my dog and exercise them in it because I would think that it would make my dog too hot and uncomfortable. Usually, I just wait for the rain to stop to let them out.


It depends on the dog. Some dogs have a strong "doggy" smell and it can get really bad when they're wet. Certain breeds tend to have more of an odor, like hounds and Chessies.
As far as being hot/uncomfortable, they make raincoats for active dogs that are supposed to be comfortable to run in (Ruffwear makes a nice one.) 
You can't always wait until it stops raining to exercise them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can. But I do not take them all for regular walks. They do not need regular walks. If I am going to take one to class, I will bring them in early and dry them off and leave them in if it is raining. 

If I have plenty of energy, and do not have anything really pressing to do, and it is after dark, above freezing, and not raining, then maybe I will bring a few dogs into town to walk them. In NE Ohio, that doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs (May 31, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> When I was a kid, this woman owned a white GSD and she would dye it's hair all sorts of funky colours. I thought it was cute at the time. I don't see it as being cruel, as long as the dye doesn't hurt the dog.


 I have been tempted to tiedye my cream/apricot poodle with these PetEdge: Top Performance Hair Dye Gels I'm not sure that I would maybe for Halloween if I were dressing as a hippie.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's raining out I definitely won't be doing anything more than slowly walking the dog in misery heh. I haaattteeee getting wet. I don't even like showering!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think it hurts the dog at all and it does look pretty kewl but is not something I would ever bother with. My hubby put white makeup and fake blood on Lou for last Halloween and called her "zombie dog" though which was pretty funny.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when people said "dressing up" dogs, I didn't think of useful items like raincoats. I thought of the people who dress them up in tuxedos/wedding gowns so their dogs can get married. Or the little t-shirts, denim jackets, and tu-tus that you can buy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

selzer said:


> I can. But I do not take them all for regular walks. They do not need regular walks. If I am going to take one to class, I will bring them in early and dry them off and leave them in if it is raining.


Ok maybe you can, but not everyone has a good way to exercise their dogs inside enough for their energy level, and in some places it can rain for days with little break. 

I have no problem with people dressing dogs up in 'cute' clothes/costumes either as long as their movement is not restricted, as it does not overheat them, and if the dog doesn't hate it. I know my Golden would get excited when I would dress her up for costume contests (or for animal assisted therapy sessions near holidays) because she loved the extra attention she got. I've actually been thinking of buying a t-shirt or cute bandanna for Bianca so people won't be so afraid of her.

Also, again some dogs (hairless or very short-haired types) do need help in keeping warm and a t-shirt may be for their own good.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Being a hairdresser, I know there are types of dye that are vegetable based and would not hurt the dog or the coat. I still think it looks funny. Why not appreciate the animal the way it is.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dainerra said:


> when people said "dressing up" dogs, I didn't think of useful items like raincoats. I thought of the people who dress them up in tuxedos/wedding gowns so their dogs can get married. Or the little t-shirts, denim jackets, and tu-tus that you can buy.


If me and my boyfriend get married, we're going to dress chrono in a tuxedo and train him to be the ring bearer! :wild:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

see, that is cute. I watched a show where, before these people bred their dogs, they gave them a wedding ceremony. 
The "bride" wore a wedding dress, "groom" wore a tux. All the attending guests were in suits and evening dresses. It was actually kind of creepy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is insane. 

If they breed the bitch to a different dog later on, do they dress them up and give them a divorce ceremony first???


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I dyed 2 of my dogs for the 4th I mixed red food color with white conditoner. The paste was RED but after the rince it was more pink. Oliver still has a lil pinl on his rump and his forhead. He is really wiry and corse. And the color tho left on a hour did not take to his hair like it did our soft silky Papillon Rustys coat. He had the paste on half the time and he's still quite pink and cute as heck. And they are jus fine no reacions other than a lot of laughs at 2 pink MALE dogs running by. :ROFL:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:spittingcoffee: Oh man...That's hilarious. I would never, ever, subject my dogs to that, but it actually made me laugh out loud seeing the picture. It's actually well done, it must have taken quite some time. That poor dog, hahaha.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I don't know...I think it's kind of interesting to see some of the creative grooming jobs that people do. Speaking of poodles...Check some of these out...I think the Camel and the Ninja Turtle are particularly good.
> 
> Creative Grooming



Oh man... :rofl: The Ninja Turtle. I'm seriously busting up over here. That poor freakin' dog! Ahaha! :spittingcoffee: How sad...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

As long as the dogs don't mind it, and it's doesn't harm them - do whatever floats your boat.

Sparkles, my poofy toy-sized dog, gets dyed. I always leave a poof on her tail when I clip her hair, and it's fun. She doesn't mind, and geeze she IS a diva. It fits her, and I am positive she doesn't know that she's multi-colored.. My old bulldog was green for St. Patty's day. Food coloring and colorless shampoo or conditioner.


----------

